# IH 424 Diesel



## ebomonin (Sep 12, 2010)

Need some help please. Got a 1964 IH 424 and the 3 point hitch quit working. The power steering still works fine. I changed the fluid, filter the little orifice filter. Still didn't work. I installed a new hydraulic pump and still doesn't work. I pulled the control valve head and changed all the o-rings. Also pulled the relief valve out of the flow divider and checked and cleaned that. Still not lifting. Can anybody suggest something I might have missed? Thank you in advance.
Ebo


----------



## chad_BigCreek (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you change the Suction Filter? That might be it. If you did, where did you get it? I can't find one anywhere.


----------

